# W: Orks H: FW Keeper of Secrets



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I have cleaned but never assembled KoS I want to trade for Orks ... 

I want:
2 Weirdboys
Big Mek Kff 
Deffkopta Buzzsaw 
2 Deffkopta Rokkits 
10 Meganobs 


I'm in Canada - we each pay our own shipping


----------

